# 07 Altima MP3 Player Not Working



## tburch53 (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't get my cd player in my Altima to play MP3 files. I have created the cd-r as a music cd, and closed the cd. I get an error "No Audio Track". I used Sonic RecordNow to create the CD. 

Regular CD containing wav files play fine.

I called the dealer and their clueless. Any ideas.

Thanks,


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

tburch53 said:


> I can't get my cd player in my Altima to play MP3 files. I have created the cd-r as a music cd, and closed the cd. I get an error "No Audio Track". I used Sonic RecordNow to create the CD.
> 
> Regular CD containing wav files play fine.
> 
> ...


it has to be something with the way your program burns the cd's maybe it's not in the correct format ? it can't be a problem with the cd player. try an mp3 recorded using another program


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't use any program to burn MP3's on a car. If you just want the mp3 file and you have Windows XP simply put a blank cd into you disk drive. Then go to my computer, click on the disk drive then drag the MP3's into that folder. On the left of the window it should say "Burn These Files to CD." Click that and follow the instruction, then you are done.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

GeekyPunk said:


> Don't use any program to burn MP3's on a car. If you just want the mp3 file and you have Windows XP simply put a blank cd into you disk drive. Then go to my computer, click on the disk drive then drag the MP3's into that folder. On the left of the window it should say "Burn These Files to CD." Click that and follow the instruction, then you are done.


LOOK AT THAT ! SMART MAN.. LEARNED SOMETHING NEW TODAY!!


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

im telling you..geekypunk is the man


----------



## tburch53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Guys,

Thanks for the response, but your advise did not work. When you use XP to copy MP3 files you have a choice to create audio wav files which are like regular cd files not MP3 files. The other choice was to create a data file which was an MP3 file and worked on my computer, but not in my Altima.

Any other ideas? Has anyone had this same problem?


----------



## GeekyPunk (Jun 6, 2006)

What are you trying to do? Are you trying to burn just the MP3 files on a cd or are you trying to burn it as an audio cd so it acts as a normal cd? The difference is an MP3 cd is just MP3 files, you can fit up to 700MB on. If you want an audio cd it would be around 80 minutes worth of music.


----------



## DiabLoArGentiNo1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I think he wants to make a cd that has mp3 files on it but can be played; I'm not sure if your Alty can do that, I know my 02 can't..I think only most stereos can play those MP3 cd's that fit a bunch of MP3s


----------



## JET (Apr 13, 2007)

I have 6 cds of mp3s in my car. They all work fine.
I just create a data cd in Nero.

I am using an LG H10A burner.


----------



## jaynnikki_04 (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a 2.5S 2007 Altima and my car can't play mp3s. I called the dealership and they said that the 2.5S model can not play mp3. However the 3.5 model can. I suggest you change out that cd player.


----------



## kgornek (May 18, 2007)

I can't play MP3 CD in mine either and I have the 3.5 SE


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

i use nero never treats me wrong


----------

